# Problem of white water based ink on black tshirt



## riestainis (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi guys, 
I am using a DIY screen printing press and for some reason when I'm printing one of the corners get way too much ink and sometimes it even bleeds out (see both pictures). It seems that I've tried everything, but I still don't understand what's happening and why. Any ideas?
Thanks you!!


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Possibilities:
1. Uneven stencil thickness 
2. Uneven print stroke pressure.

A common issue with DIY setups is a huge squeegee with a small screen.


----------



## Dirt Witch (Nov 14, 2020)

Make sure your screen is level to your printing surface. You want a nice even gap from your surface to your screen on all four corners. If your screen frame is bent or twisted it will result in one corner more off contact then the rest. If it isnt the frame then check your printing surface. Make sure your print surface is level and it has no flex when you apply your print pressure.


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

looks like the screen is not sitting even on the shirt. Your collar may be on the platen keeping the screen from closing evenly. Lay your past the bottom platen.


----------



## riestainis (Nov 15, 2020)

thanks for reply, my screens are, indeed, a bit bend i will try manually to hold screen as even as possible , probably few coins on the side of screen will do job.


----------

